# Goat snacks! What do your goats like to snack on?



## Su_Nubian

Hi all! Just looking for some tasty tips for fun snacks!

What fruits and veggies do your kids like to eat?

A big hello holler from Cain and Abel!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Mine love kale and apples


----------



## Serenity Woods

Animal crackers. Raisins are also good.


----------



## katherineann56

Su_Nubian said:


> Hi all! Just looking for some tasty tips for fun snacks!
> 
> What fruits and veggies do your kids like to eat?
> 
> A big hello holler from Cain and Abel!
> 
> View attachment 110401


Mine like grapes


----------



## MoonShadow

My guys and gals especially love Orange, tangerine, and lemon rinds. Banana peels, celery, and carrots are always a hit as well.


----------



## catharina

Mine love everything except basil & cilantro stems! I recently found that they love licorice.

One I used to have stole pepperoni pizza from the hens!


----------



## milk and honey

I do the animal crackers and black oil sunflower seeds...an occasional sip of wine..?


----------



## Su_Nubian

Awesome!! I'll see what the boys like as a treat!


----------



## Greybird

I recently discovered that they absolutely love gummy vitamins! (The kind made for human adults.) I get a kick out of their silly expressions when they chew them. They just don't understand why I won't give them more than 2 on any given day.

They love animal crackers, and I also use small handfuls of Calf Manna pellets as a treat and/or as a disguise when it's time for them to get their copper bolus bits.


----------



## milk and honey

Vitamins! What a great idea!


----------



## goathiker

Mine will run you over for celery :lol:

I like to sun dry black berry leaves for the winter too.


----------



## jwharton

For our two NDs, We do kettle corn popcorn and lots of leftovers from the garden. (Zucchini, squash, cucumbers, corn)
Oh and sugar free Popsicles. They LOVE Popsicles.


----------



## Miles2go

Ours go crazy for animal crackers. I haven't found any veggies or fruit that they like...other than the raspberries that are growing in the yard!


----------



## StrawberryAcresGoatGirl

I have two goats. One loves vitamin C tablets, and there other loves lambs quarter plant as a treat. As far as fruits and veggies go, I haven't had them long enough to see what else they like.


----------



## Su_Nubian

My boys seem to be picky! I will look into all of these suggestions!! Animal crackers sound popular!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine love crackers and animals cookies, horse treats, I have some that like Twizzlers, and jelly beans, lol!! They love watermelon, and cantaloupe, some like apples, raisins...


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Animal crackers, graham crackers, mesquite pods, raisins, and those Manna Pro licorice treats.


----------



## TSTrinh

Ours won't eat animal crackers, but unsalted corn chips they go bonkers!


----------



## katherineann56

Ok if I hear that goats eat everything again I am going to scream. They are picky! Mine love potato chips, grapes, animal crackers maybe, saltine crackers & peaches maybe today. They do not like banana's or watermelon. Love leaves from the trees more.


----------



## 2appsloosa

Mine love the Alfalfa mini cubes. Some of them love gummy life savers. One of mine loves dog food if she can get it.


----------



## jdjuergensen

Man, I tried getting them to follow me with graham crackers and that didn't work. They do like raisins though & the licorice flavored Manna goat treats. Need to try some leftover veggies from the garden


----------



## Jessica84

The only treats that mine get that they all like is of course grain, even more so since I cut it out of their diet lol and oak leaves. If they see me reaching up and grabbing a limb they all come running to me lol I had a doe in labor once that would not lead! Kept laying down on me and it was cold so I wanted her in a still. I had a little twig with two leave on it and I got her to come with me just putting it in front of her lol


----------



## katherineann56

Had to keep the scratch from Buddy cause he ended up with kidney stones. It would be his favorite treat if I would let him have it. So far they don't like celery, animal crackers, carrots, raisins, they do like gummy bears, crackers, licorice feed, leaves off of our trees, and sometimes grapes & peaches. Still working on it. Got another goat yesterday a female, she is really cute, so far so good. Love everyone's ideas. Goats do not eat everything....lol


----------



## colt_the_goat_man

My goats are picky, they love fruit, apples, oranges, bannanas, strawberries etc. But they liked them cut up. They seem to REALLY, like strawberries.


----------



## Gunsngoats

katherineann56 said:


> Mine like grapes


Just as an FYI... I almost had to do a goat hymlich on my Doeling.
Grapes like hot dogs with kids are just the right size and shape to block their windpipe.
Scary!!!


----------



## Gunsngoats

*Goat Snacks*

My ND love 
Horse Cookies, 
Raisins, 
Black Licorice
BOSS:kidblue:
and almost nothing else.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Graham crackers, donut "holes" or just donuts, bread, ginger snaps (especially when pregnant), animal crackers, beer, horse treats, pretty much anything sweet.


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal

The sheep and goats go crazy for Corn Tortilla chips they can be an acre away and if they hear me rattle a chip bag they come running! I call it Corn-cain for goats lolol


----------



## rochelle

Mine love animal crackers, bugles, Apple Jacks cereal, black oil sunflower seeds & apple pellet treats for goats! ️


----------



## Goats Rock

Root beer barrels! They love them. (Me too!)


----------



## SeventeenFarms

raisins, pretzels, corn chips, and grain. pumpkins and cornstalks in the fall, christmas trees (untreated) during the holidays. gingersnaps. unsalted peanuts in the shell. sometimes i will cut them sassafras - not a lot of it around here, and that is a hit. one likes the dried garlic stems/leaves after the garlic has dried and been cut. oh, and they like to eat their shed/ goat house too, thats always a treat


----------



## katherineann56

Mine like it cut up too, funny


----------



## JumpingGoat

Mine absaloutly love carrout and some of them apple as well


----------



## JumpingGoat

Oh and honey cherrioes! They go crazy for them


----------



## teejae

Mine go crazy over weetbix


----------



## Damfino

My goats love popcorn!!

https://vimeo.com/179528103


----------



## katherineann56

Had me laughing, they are just adorable. Thank you!


----------

